# Sir Vape: Lekker Deals on Legend V2 (R850) and Hana (R900)



## Sir Vape (2/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (2/10/14)

Sup man, what is the specs of that hana?


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/14)

Hey @Mattj4l/Vapor 

Compact size - 3.1" x 2.1" x 1" aluminium body
Uses single 18650 battery (not included)
Flush 510 connector
Flush dome style fire button
7-30 watts
4 - 8.3 volts
0.3 - 3.3 ohm resistance
On-board USB charging and cable included
Overcharge protection

Silver and Black available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (3/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Mattj4l/Vapor
> 
> Compact size - 3.1" x 2.1" x 1" aluminium body
> Uses single 18650 battery (not included)
> ...




PM me the available stock left.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

